# Need help placing our Chihuahua



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi there,

We have a 7 year old male who we are looking for a new home for. We've had him since he was 8 weeks old, now with 2 young children and jobs that require a fair amount of time away we don't feel it's fair to him to be crated/boarded all the time. 

I've tried reaching out to a few small dog rescues in the Atlanta area, but I can't get a response from anyone. I would appreciate any advice anyone might have to help us out.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Sad, poor little guy.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Did you try the Atlanta Small Dog Rescue? I don't havethe number but you can find them online. They are ano kill shelter and have a good reputation.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So sad for your Doggie, sad when people life's change and no room for the dog in their life any more. I will Pray he get a Forever Home with lots of love.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

This just breaks my heart. He thinks he is part of your family...he HAS been for 7 years. If he could speak, he would say it was alright to stay home and wait for you to come home from work...I know you have love in your heart for him because you came here. You and your family are his EVERYTHING.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

at that age they really do just sleep all day while you are gone. they don't want much,
just to be near you 
If you must be out of town, and Board him, could you possibly find a family/friend
who would take him in during those times you are away? sort of a dog-share... 
there are people who cannot take on a dog full time who would love to share
a pet in this way.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

How can you bear to give a dog that has loved you and your fanmily for 7 yeasrs over to a rescue shelter, there must be some way you could keep him, if not why can't you find him a new home rather than give him over to a shelter. He is your dog he loves you, he trusts you to do the right thing for him. Please reconsider.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

It's so hard for even a rescue to place an older dog with all the puppies out there. Older dogs sleep alot do not require alot of care really unless they have health issues. I hope you can work something out to keep your baby. But if you must you can post her here on the Atlanta Chi rescue page. I wish I could help you out since I am in the Atlanta area but we just recently added a new one to our family already. — Georgia Chihuahua Rescue — ADOPTIONS — RescueMe.Org


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Please reconsider!! 7 years is such a long time!! There's a lot of alternatives, like setting up a playpen for him to be in during the day...

Can you please post a picture of the chihuahua, maybe someone here in the area is willing to adopt!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

how sad...
You've been given good advice by knowledgeable dog lovers, please take it to heart.


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. We would much rather find a home for rather than a shelter, that is the last thing we want to do. I've reached out to a few no kill shelters in the area multiple times and have yet to receive a response. 

Here is a picture of him, his name is Chandler.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Can't see pics ?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

There must be more to the story... I think if you give more information it may
help Chandler find a loving home to live out the second half of his life. I hope
you have socialized him and he is able to make the adjustment.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Poor thing I'm glad your re homing him he deserves someone that makes him a priority not an option.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Oh my, what a CUTIE!!! I'd take him in a heartbeat if I lived closer!!! I still don't understand why you want to get rid of him, like everyone has said at this age they sleep all day when you're gone. 
Is there perhaps something else going on, aggression, difficulty to housebreak? These are all things we can help with!

If you really do want to place him somewhere, please be careful where you place your chi, some people use them as bait dogs in dog fighting etc. Please check out the people before you place him!


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

There really isn't that much more to the story. We really don't think it's fair that he spends so much time crated and being boarded. He's in his crate from 7-6 every day, sometimes longer. He can't have free roam of the house, as he does like to mark his spots. This upcoming summer, we'll be gone most likely 2 weekends every month where he'll need to be boarded from Friday to Mondays.

When we are home with him at night, we don't spend any time with him as we are dealing with the kids. He deserves a family who can give him the attention he wants.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Unless there is an issue such as your chi is not house-trained or socialized (which my Lulu is not socialized at 4ys old and it would tramatize her to leave our home--I didn't know any better when I got her), could you check your local assisted living homes or nursing homes? Elderly people love pets and chis the age of yours love nothing more than to spend their days and nights sleeping with the ones they love.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

trestro said:


> There really isn't that much more to the story. We really don't think it's fair that he spends so much time crated and being boarded. He's in his crate from 7-6 every day, sometimes longer. He can't have free roam of the house, as he does like to mark his spots. This upcoming summer, we'll be gone most likely 2 weekends every month where he'll need to be boarded from Friday to Mondays.
> 
> When we are home with him at night, we don't spend any time with him as we are dealing with the kids. He deserves a family who can give him the attention he wants.


Crating him for 11 hours a day is reprehensible! You could hire a dog walker to
come in midday or you can ask a friend. As it is right now, he is nothing more
than a prisoner.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

trestro said:


> There really isn't that much more to the story. We really don't think it's fair that he spends so much time crated and being boarded. He's in his crate from 7-6 every day, sometimes longer. He can't have free roam of the house, as he does like to mark his spots. This upcoming summer, we'll be gone most likely 2 weekends every month where he'll need to be boarded from Friday to Mondays.
> 
> When we are home with him at night, we don't spend any time with him as we are dealing with the kids. He deserves a family who can give him the attention he wants.


I will ask some of the people I know and see if anyone who could give him a good home is interested. He's a pretty little dog. I live in Rome, GA, which is an hour and a half north of Atlanta. Just a few questions - Is he neutered? Up to date on shots and on heartworm preventative? How much does he weigh? Is he friendly with other dogs, new people, cats? Is he housebroken other than the marking? Will he walk on a leash?


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Earlier I went to say something and then I retracted it. 

Can't even imagine the life this dog has lived. Is it really living to be brought in and loved and then placed in a cage all day / all night, because upon waking one day it has now been decided you are an inconvenience? Tormented by the sounds of those living and loving yet unable to interact with them is more heartbreaking than can be put into words. It's pure evil! He goes from being loved and taken care of to being a hostage...

There are no words that describe how cruel you are being to this animal who is a total victim. All this little guy wants to do is love and please and you have made him a hostage in your home. It just makes me sick. How do you live with yourselves knowing you are doing this to a living creature? And when I think about you two raising children and the messages you are sending them as it relates to life/ love/ compassion/ responsibility/ kindness ~ my head just spins. 

You are unfit for animals and a person who can do what you are doing to this dog has no business weaving moral fibers into children. It's just sickening. It truly is a criminal act, it's animal abuse and you should be prosecuted for it. 

Karma is a very powerful thing... and trust me it is going to catch up with you.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Please, whatever you do, please do not place him on Craig's List or go to the local shelter. If you can find a small dog rescue in the local area, one that fosters, that will be your best shot at finding him a new home. You can also in some cases "foster" your own dog and work with the rescue to find him a home, the rescue getting any adoption fee. 

I have received older dogs as fosters into my home and my experience is that they will adjust. I know it's not ideal to relinquish your dog, but if you must . . .


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Is he neutered? Neutering helps with marking around the house a lot... Maybe get a trainer to help housetrain him. I'm sure it would hurt him more to be ripped apart from the only family he knows. Besides, nothing made me sadder as a child, than have my childhood dogs gone.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

If I were closer, I would take him in a minute. Sounds like all my older rescues , ones that marks. lol You are right in trying to find him a home, it just isn't working anymore at your house. I'm sorry it came to this. I would get him, but CA to GA is just s little TOO far to drive. If you feel like shipping him, I'd take him.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> If I were closer, I would take him in a minute. Sounds like all my older rescues , ones that marks. lol You are right in trying to find him a home, it just isn't working anymore at your house. I'm sorry it came to this. I would get him, but CA to GA is just s little TOO far to drive. If you feel like shipping him, I'd take him.


I hope you will !Maybe meet half way ?I do hope it is possible


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MiniGrace said:


> I will ask some of the people I know and see if anyone who could give him a good home is interested. He's a pretty little dog. I live in Rome, GA, which is an hour and a half north of Atlanta. Just a few questions - Is he neutered? Up to date on shots and on heartworm preventative? How much does he weigh? Is he friendly with other dogs, new people, cats? Is he housebroken other than the marking? Will he walk on a leash?


I just want to bump this up so it doesn't get missed by the original poster...


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

He is kept in a crate from 7-6? Is he let out to go to the bathroom?


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, please consider shipping him to svdreamer, she will take excellent care of him and he would have a good forever home, it would be much better than handing him over to a shelter. Poor guy he needs someone who really has is best interest at heart. If you are paying to board him every other week end surely you could afford to have him shipped to CA. This is really your best option for you and the dog.


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

MiniGrace said:


> I will ask some of the people I know and see if anyone who could give him a good home is interested. He's a pretty little dog. I live in Rome, GA, which is an hour and a half north of Atlanta. Just a few questions - Is he neutered? Up to date on shots and on heartworm preventative? How much does he weigh? Is he friendly with other dogs, new people, cats? Is he housebroken other than the marking? Will he walk on a leash?


He is up to date on shots & neutered. He weighs about 9-10 pounds. He has been friendly with other dogs, he has lived with a female boxer, a male yellow lab and a male yorkie in the past. He is housebroken except for the occasional marking (which he has been pretty good about in the past year). He will walk on a leash, although he doesn't like to go far. Please see what you can find out, we really want him to have a good home.


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

DKT113 said:


> Earlier I went to say something and then I retracted it.
> 
> Can't even imagine the life this dog has lived. Is it really living to be brought in and loved and then placed in a cage all day / all night, because upon waking one day it has now been decided you are an inconvenience? Tormented by the sounds of those living and loving yet unable to interact with them is more heartbreaking than can be put into words. It's pure evil! He goes from being loved and taken care of to being a hostage...
> 
> ...


Really? Criminal act, prosecuted? A little much, don't you think?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Could you read svdreamers post please,she is willing to have him if you will ship!


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> If I were closer, I would take him in a minute. Sounds like all my older rescues , ones that marks. lol You are right in trying to find him a home, it just isn't working anymore at your house. I'm sorry it came to this. I would get him, but CA to GA is just s little TOO far to drive. If you feel like shipping him, I'd take him.


If we can't find anyone close, I'd be more than willing to pay for shipping. Also my wife will be flying to San Jose in early June, maybe she could bring him if something doesn't work out?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Until you find a new home for your dog, can you have someone come in during the day to let him out? He might be happier if he is able to get a potty break partway through the day and a little exercise.

You could also put him in a playpen so he has a little more room to roam, and put down potty pads so he doesn't have to hold it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

trestro said:


> Really? Criminal act, prosecuted? A little much, don't you think?


Please look back at some of the thread where SVDreamer in California offered to take him. See how much it would cost to ship him to her. She would be a wonderful option for Chandler and coming on this forum shows you are looking for a good home. PLEASE listen to the advise on who NOT to give him to. Think hard about SVDreamer. Also, maybe if he could be put in a small bathroom with his bed and water and a puppypad instead of a crate until you find a suitable alternative he wouldn't be in a crate all day, or better yet like someone said a playpen.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

trestro said:


> If we can't find anyone close, I'd be more than willing to pay for shipping. Also my wife will be flying to San Jose in early June, maybe she could bring him if something doesn't work out?


Just so you know he would have an excellent home with her. Probably the best you could find for a dog chandler's age.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

trestro said:


> Really? Criminal act, prosecuted? A little much, don't you think?


Since you specifically asked, No I don't think it's a little much. You are abusing the dog. Animal abuse where you reside is a criminal offense. Posting on a forum does not negate that. Opening the crate and allowing the dog to exercise, playing with him, showing him love, kindness and compassion on a regular basis would. The choice is yours...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

trestro said:


> If we can't find anyone close, I'd be more than willing to pay for shipping. Also my wife will be flying to San Jose in early June, maybe she could bring him if something doesn't work out?


I would be willing to meet her in San Jose if that happens. In the mean time, I second letting him roam a bathroom with a bed, pee pads, water, and some toys while you are gone. I know marking is a pain, I have a few that still do it, but usually not in the huge dog room they are in during the day, with access to the outside and a huge backyard they run around in three times a day with me watching them. Either close the door or put up a baby gate. At his age he will mostly sleep, but at least he would be more comfortable with a little more room to move around. 

Airlines allow you to bring a dog in an approved carrier that can fit under the seat in front of you for I believe about $50 extra.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I think the offer to pay for shipping really proves the good character of this family to find Chandler a new home. Best wishes for all, and let's hope this becomes a good news story.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

SVDreamer sounds like the perfect place for Chandler.

Trestro - Chandler's story makes me sad, I'm sure you can 
understand that many others felt the same way reading this.
I commend you for coming back and continuing this conversation
even when there were some harsh comments made towards you.

We are all here because we love our animals. Our goal is to
provide for them the best we can, the OP was doing the same.
I see lots of animals that come into the shelter I work in who's
owner did awful things to them instead of trying to place them.

I don't think it's right to make Trestro out to be some horrible
villian. He could have simply stopped all communication after
some of these posts...and how would that have helped Chandler ?
He's been honest and we all know that he is not the only person
in the world who has a pet living in these conditions....or much
much worse.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

It sounds as if you will find a home for Chandler. In the interim, could you set
up an ex-pen area with bed, food, water, and a place to toilet. Here is an
example from when my Chi's were babies:


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

trestro said:


> He is up to date on shots & neutered. He weighs about 9-10 pounds. He has been friendly with other dogs, he has lived with a female boxer, a male yellow lab and a male yorkie in the past. He is housebroken except for the occasional marking (which he has been pretty good about in the past year). He will walk on a leash, although he doesn't like to go far. Please see what you can find out, we really want him to have a good home.


Okay, thank you for the details. I will see what I can do and keep you updated as I try.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am so sorry you have to go through this. I know it must be hard on your family. Thank you for looking for a good home for your chi. I know how much you care about your chi. I wish you the best.


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks again for all the help. I'm in the process of remodeling our laundry room, once that is complete we'll be able to let him roam that room during the day. He doesn't currently spend every day from 7-6 in his crate, but it's more often that it should be. I'm hoping we can find a good home for him in Georgia, if not then I will work with SVDreamer to see if she might really be interested. 

It will be tough to give him up, but like I've said before, our lives are much different now and I would rather him have a home where he can get more attention than we can currently provide.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi sure do hope skydreamer gets him for a forever home shell love him forever ill be checking in on this for sure i want to know how the little guy is doing


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

trestro said:


> Thanks again for all the help. I'm in the process of remodeling our laundry room, once that is complete we'll be able to let him roam that room during the day. He doesn't currently spend every day from 7-6 in his crate, but it's more often that it should be. I'm hoping we can find a good home for him in Georgia, if not then I will work with SVDreamer to see if she might really be interested.
> 
> It will be tough to give him up, but like I've said before, our lives are much different now and I would rather him have a home where he can get more attention than we can currently provide.


thank you for staying with this process of trying to do what is best for Chandler.
it's very difficult not to judge people when we don't have much information and
we don't like what has been shared. He will probably do fine with the laundry room.
please keep in mind that dogs need mental stimulation too. maybe change out his toys
every few days. I buy nylabones; park them in the dog food bag for a few days
and them let them have them as a treat. "Recharge" them as needed. No extra calories, 
but they get the aroma  
Please keep us posted on your plans for the little guy.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

I just want to say thank you to the OP for trying to do the right thing for your little chi! While it is sad to think of any dog having to be rehomed, I , for one, am so thankful the OP came to a forum of chihuahua lovers to seek help rather than doing what so many others do: dump in a shelter or worse.

I think it shows good character for the OP in sticking it out here to find a good home for Chandler. You have won my respect, trestro. If things don't work out with svdreamer or a good home in your area, I too am in California near San Jose and would take your boy. PM me if you find such a need. I can provide you with excellent references from several vets. Best of luck to little Chandler!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

^Ditto. And best part, if he goes to live with svdreamer you'll know you can still log on here to see pictures and updates, lol!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

trestro said:


> Thanks for the replies. We would much rather find a home for rather than a shelter, that is the last thing we want to do. I've reached out to a few no kill shelters in the area multiple times and have yet to receive a response.
> 
> Here is a picture of him, his name is Chandler.



Any update on beautiful Chandler?


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Was just reading through this - I know it's been a while. What ended up happening with this adorable little guy?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't think we ever got an update.Shame because so many offered help


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

trestro said:


> He is up to date on shots & neutered. He weighs about 9-10 pounds. He has been friendly with other dogs, he has lived with a female boxer, a male yellow lab and a male yorkie in the past. He is housebroken except for the occasional marking (which he has been pretty good about in the past year). He will walk on a leash, although he doesn't like to go far. Please see what you can find out, we really want him to have a good home.


What happened to the female boxer? The yellow lab? The yorkie? All re homed too. Poor dogs, then people blame breeders. It's not the amount of dogs it's the lack of responsibility from dog owners or "fake" dog owners. Ridiculous honestly after 7 years. Poor little guy Im praying for him. Can you guys imagine being in his little body, how confused he must be?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

This was a confusing and heartbreaking story. There were a lot of inconsistencies, and genuine offers of help from forum members were repeatedly refused. I honestly think this person was an internet troll, not a genuine dog owner asking for help.


----------

